# Folders and Space indicator



## RF_Guy (Aug 22, 2006)

Two basic functions are missing:
1) possibility to record shows in separate folders (for example when i define season pass which folder to save shows to???) current list is just not easy to navigate. 
2) Indicator of how much space left on the hard drive (this one has been on the list for very-very long time)

Other than that excellent service... Thanks


----------



## john1980 (Jun 17, 2004)

RF_Guy said:


> Indicator of how much space left on the hard drive


AutoSpace may do exactly what you want...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

So far, it seems autospace.tcl is only for Series 1s, although TiVoPlayList offers a solution for S2 Standalones, although its a PC client.


----------

